# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Florencia [Golfo Aranci]

## Trakman

To Florencia του Grimaldi, στο δρομολόγιο Brindisi-Πάτρα. Εδώ, σε άφιξή του στην Πάτρα.

Trakakis_IMG_1163.jpg

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Νεος Λιμένας Πατρών και η κοπελούδα μας ξεσηκωσε!!!
Πολυ φασαριαα η κοπελια...πολυυυ ομως!!!
705.jpg

----------


## CORFU

αλλαγη φρουραs στην θεση του το Catania

----------


## ithakos

Εδώ τo θέμα του πλοίου CATANIA...
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...hlight=CATANIA

----------


## ιθακη

Η φλωράνς, στις 31-08-12, λίγο πριν την Οξειά

IMG_4638.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σιγά τις κατσαρόλες ρε παιδιά! Θα μου πείτε όμως με αυτά κ με αυτά  ο Γκριμάλντι μας έχει π..ήξει.

----------


## ιθακη

Και καλά κάνει Βίκτωρα, αφού δεν μπορούμε εμείς. Επίσης το ότι έβαλα την φωτό δεν πάει να πεί ότι μου αρέσει, αλλά ότι απλά το πέτυχα...

Και μεταξύ μας, είναι πολύ ομορφότερα εξωτερικά των SFI, SFII, "Δύναμη" και "Κουράγιο"

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και καλά κάνει Βίκτωρα, αφού δεν μπορούμε εμείς. Επίσης το ότι έβαλα την φωτό δεν πάει να πεί ότι μου αρέσει, αλλά ότι απλά το πέτυχα...
> 
> Και μεταξύ μας, είναι πολύ ομορφότερα εξωτερικά των SFI, SFII, "Δύναμη" και "Κουράγιο"


Eντάξει δεν είπα ότι σου αρέσει, εδώ ανεβάζουμε κ χωρίς να μας αρέσει αφού βαπόρια είναι.
Εγώ αυτά τα καινούργια ιταλικά σουλούπια που πάνω-κάτω έχουν τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά δεν τα πάω καθόλου.

----------


## Maiandros

Γενικά όλα τα καινούργια πλοία τέτοιου τύπου, απλά εντυπωσιάζουν με τις δυνατότητες που έχουν, το μέγεθος και με την αεροδυναμική "φάτσα" που έχουν....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Γενικά όλα τα καινούργια πλοία τέτοιου τύπου, απλά εντυπωσιάζουν με τις δυνατότητες που έχουν, το μέγεθος και με την αεροδυναμική "φάτσα" που έχουν....


Υπάρχουν κ σύγχρονα πλοία που είναι ωραία,άσχετα που πολλοί από εμάς είμαστε κολλημένοι στα παλιά κλασικά ποστάλια. Εδώ συγκεκριμένα τα προϊόντα του Visintini (παρά την εμπορική επιτυχία τους,δεν έχει σχέση εννοείται) κ του Αpuania είναι  περίεργα σουλούπια.Χάθηκε η ιταλική φινέτσα.

----------


## Trakman

Στα ανοιχτά της Λευκάδας, το περασμένο καλοκαίρι.

Trakakis_P7146971.jpg

----------


## gnikles

> Στα ανοιχτά της Λευκάδας, το περασμένο καλοκαίρι.
> 
> Trakakis_P7146971.jpg


Χρυσός πίνακας,μαγεία σε όλο της το μεγαλείο ΕΥΓΕ!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## avvachrist

Ξανά στα μέρη μας το πλοίο στη γραμμή Πάτρα-Ηγουμενίτσα-Πρίντεζι στη θέση του Euroferry Corfu. Αυτή την ώρα στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας. Φυσικά για τον Γκριμάλντι.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το FLORENCIA φωτογραφημένο σήμερα στην Ηγουμενίτσα.

FLORENCIA-01-19-05-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το FLORENCIA πριν λίγο αναχωρώντας από Ηγουμενίτσα για Μπρίντιζι. Καλή συνέχεια.

FLORENCIA-02-14-07-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To Florencia φωτογραφημένο σήμερα το πρωί στη συννεφιασμένη Ηγουμενίτσα, με τα νέα του χρώματα και μεγαλύτερα σινιάλα στις μπάντες του. Καλή συνέχεια.

FLORENCIA-05-19-01-2019.jpg

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Τα οποία προφανώς είναι αυτά που θέλει να καθιερώσει ως νέα (προτιμώ τα φινετσάτα παλιά προσωπικά). Και πέραν αυτού στο συγκεκριμένο είναι εμφανώς γραμμένα στο χέρι....

----------


## 2ND OFF

Θα συμφωνήσω με το φίλο από πάνω αν και στο cruise ausonia δεν φαίνονται και άσχημα , θα φταίει βέβαια και το μέγεθος του...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Florencia φωτογραφημένο σήμερα το πρωί στην Ηγουμενίτσα που έχει δέσει. Καλή συνέχεια.

FLORENCIA-07-02-02-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το* Florencia* φωτογραφημένο πριν λίγο κατά την αναχώρηση του από την Ηγουμενίτσα για Brindisi. Καλή συνέχεια.

FLORENCIA-08-01-06-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Florencia* προερχόμενο από Brindisi και Ηγουμενίτσα, πηγαίνοντας για Πάτρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

FLORENCIA-12-09-07-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To *Florencia* εχθές το βράδυ φορτώνοντας στην Ηγουμενίτσα για να φύγει για Brindisi. Καλή συνέχεια.

FLORENCIA-13-16-07-2019.jpg

----------


## express adonis

Διαλεξα προχτες το φλορεντσια για μια ανοδο στο μπριντιζι....ενα πλοιο-γκαραζ και μονο...ολο καμπινες με μηδεν κοινοχρηστους ουτε εξωτερικους χωρους...ασχημο βισεντοπλοιο..κατεβηκα με το κορφου (στολιδι) κ μετανιωσα που δεν εκλεισα με τον αρκουμανη...θα υπαρξει υλικο απο κερκυρα με τον πριγκηπα οταν επιστρεψω στην βαση μου...

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον (ειδικά για μας τους fan των visentini  :Devilish: ) να μας κάνεις μια περιγραφή του Corfu, κυρίως όσον  αφορά το χτίσιμό του προς τα πρίμα που το κάνει να θυμίζει περισσότερο ΕΓ/ΟΓ σε σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα σχεδιασμού Ro-Pax που πέραν της περιγραφής σου, πάνω-κάτω τα ξέρουμε (τι χώρους έχει, πως κατανέμονται, αν αποτελούν πιο άνετη  αναδιάταξη ή συμπλήρωση κλπ). Γιατί όχι και ένα trip report όποτε μπορέσεις.

----------


## express adonis

Μετα απο περιεργο ταξιδι εστω και συντομo με το florencia επελεξα επιστροφη με το corfu...η εισοδος εγινε στο brindisi απο καταπελτη επιβατων και κυλιομενες(florencia ουτε κυλιομενες)...οπως βλεπεις τα παραθυρα στην δεξια μπαντα ειναι ο διαδρομος προς την ρεσεψιον...στα πλαινα του διαδρομου εσωτερικες καμπινες και ενας μικρος χωρος αεροπορικων...σε ενα ντεκ εκτεινεται ολη η ενδιαιτηση με δυο σαλονια μεγαλα κ πλωρα υπαρχει το σελφ...το πλωριο κομματι ιδιο με το florencia...ωραιες μπαντες και ανετες με αρκετο πλατος...στην αριστερη πισω μπαντα βλεπεις την ραμπα του 3ου γκαραζ και την φορτωση οχηματων στο πλοιο....ολο το πισω κομματι δηλαδη ειναι καμπινες....αυτο επρεπε να κατεβαινει πατρα που εχει ανεση....

----------

